# 6 Mẹo Dọn Phòng Nhanh Chóng



## Dungtran (30/1/20)

Tết đến gần, cũng là lúc mọi thứ được chuẩn bị sắm sửa mới và lúc mọi người cũng nhau tân trang, trang hoàng lại căn phòng, căn nhà của chính mình để chào đón mùa Xuân sung túc. Chính vì thế, những ngày cận cuối năm việc vệ sinh càng trở nên cần thiết.

Vì một cái tết với căn nhà trang hoàng, sạch sẽ Tatana gửi đến bạn một vài bí quyết dọn nhà nhanh chóng và dễ dàng.

*1. Lên lịch trình dọn dẹp*
Bạn biết đấy, dù bất cứ làm việc gì thì việc có lịch trình cụ thể luôn có thể diễn ra nhanh chóng và hiệu quả công việc hơn. Và việc dọn dẹp cũng vậy, bạn có thể lên danh sách thứ tự những món đồ được dọn dẹp trước tiên, từ quần áo, túi sách, xong nồi,…cho những vận dụng nhỏ linh tinh mang tính chất lưu niệm.
Việc lên danh sách lịch trình, sẽ khiến bạn biết phải làm gì trước, làm gì sau đỡ mất thời gian suy nghĩ và hoang mang giữa núi đồ chất đống.

*2. Loại bỏ những thứ không cần thiết*
Chắc chắn rằng, ai ai cũng có nhiều những món đồ đã lâu không dùng đến, nhưng thường lại có nghĩ ý “ chắc chắn sẽ dùng tới sau này” hoặc “ bỏ thì vương, thương thì tội” chính vì vậy, đôi khi đây chính là lý do khiến gia tài không dùng tới của bạn trỏ nên đồ sộ. Và căn phòng,m căn nhà cũng không bao giờ trở nên gọn gàng vì có quá nhiều thứ như thế.
Với một chiếc quần sờn màu, một đôi giày cũ, hay những tất dep lâu ngày bám bụi,… chả mấy khi bạn quan tâm tới, thì đây chính là lúc bạn nên loại bỏ chúng ra khỏi căn phòng rồi đấy.

*3. Dọn đồ chứ không dọn phòng*
Thông thường bạn có thói quen dọn đồ từ phòng khách cho đến ngủ, phòng bếp, nhưng đó chưa phải cách để bạn dọn đồ cách thông minh, bởi cả mấy chốc mà những món đồ được bày từ phòng này sang phòng khác.
Vì vậy, để tránh được tình trạng này xảy ra, bạn nên phân loại theo từng loại vận dụng, đồ vật như quần áo, sách vở hay những vận dụng trang trí,…nếu bạn làm theo cách này thì hiệu quả có thể được đẩy nên nhanh chóng và hiệu quả hơn nhiều.

*4. Cách xếp đồ theo hàng dọc*
Theo cách thông thường và theo được dạy từ chính ông bà, thì việc sắp xếp quần áo, mọi thứ chồng lên nhau là cách hiệu quả để đạt được sự sạch sẽ và gọn gàng nhất.
Nhưng, theo một chuyên gia người Nhật trọng việc sắp xếp, dọn dẹp nhà thì nguyên tắc xếp theo chiều dọc lại mang lại hiệu quả hơn nhiều, việc sắp theo nguyên tác này sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng quản lý được mọi thứ và việc cất giữ, lấy dùng cũng trở nên dễ dàng hơn. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể sắp xếp chúng theo thứ tự màu sắc hoặc những vận dụng liên quan để dễ dàng trong việc kiểm soát và dẽ dàng lấy chúng hơn.






_Cách xếp đồ theo hàng dọc giúp bạn dễ dàng kiểm soát hơn_​
*5. Lấy đâu trả đấy*
Giữ cho đồ đạc luôn nằm đúng vị trí là điều khá khó khăn đối với nhiều người. nhưng việc cố định những vận dụng sẽ giúp việc dọn dẹp diễn ra nhanh hơn. Khi nhìn với món đồ đó bạn đã biết chúng thuộc về nơi nào và việc khổ sở để nghĩ món đồ đó ở đâu, nhất là những món đồ nhỏ cũng không còn là vấn đề.

*6. Vệ sinh giường nệm*
Giường ngủ có thể chính là nơi chiếm nhiều trong gian nhất trong phòng, và là nơi chiếm được vị trí tốt, vì vậy một căn phòng có trở nên tươi mới, đẹp đẽ hay không cũng đều do 50% chiếc giường quyết định. Đừng để mùi ga gối cau bẩn mới đem thay, việc giữ cho chăn ga drap gối sạch sẽ, thơm tho sẽ vừa giúp bạn ngủ ngon, lại vừa giúp bạn giữ cho căn phòng gọn gàng hơn.

Chính vì điều đó, đầu tiên bạn hãy vệ sinh chăn drap gối, bằng cách giặt tẩy và phơi hong nó thật khô ráo, trước khi sử dụng tiếp đó. Sau đó, đối với tấm nệm bạn nên mang nệm ra phơi hong gió cho bớt mùi hôi và loại bỏ những bụi bặm tích tụ lâu ngày nhé!






_Vệ sinh giường nệm là cách đơn giản để có giấc ngủ ngon và phòng trở nên tươm tất_​
Với những mẹo trên hi vọng đủ để bạn tân trạng và làm mới lại căn phòng.

*TATANA*​


----------

